# Which ophiopagous snake is the most dominant and strongest in australia ??? bhp or mulga snake!!!



## Reski amelia (Jun 28, 2018)

this is indeed a stupid question, but I am curious what is the strongest ophiopagous snake ??? if the strongest asia king cobra then what snake most dominates other snakes in australia???


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi not really an elapid guy but i would guess a Mulga (King Brown)

oh sorry missed the bhp bit thought you meant elapids, no idea then.. doubt a mulga could eat a full grown bhp though


----------



## baker (Jun 28, 2018)

The only simple answer your question has is that the largest individual during each encounter wins. Even this though is not guaranteed, as a multitude of factors (age, size, health, venom resistance, etc.) can come into play altering the outcome of your question. If an adult mulga comes across a young blackhead then the mulga wins and vice versa. This will also hold true for king cobras in Asia. Even though they may be the largest and 'strongest' as adults, they don't start that way, and I'd dare say quiet a large number of hatchlings/young individuals would fall prey to other ophiopagous species. Simply the biggest of the pair during the encounter will be the winner. 

I also have to ask what is your fascination with this subject? The majority of if not all of your posts are either asking about this questions or related to it in someway. So I am curious as to why this is such a crucial question for you to have answered? 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## cris (Jun 29, 2018)

There are multiple ways to measure strength. I do not have any data on the UTS of Australian snakes that eat other snakes. What is the UTS of a king cobra?

In an arm wrestle I would think a varanid would beat any snakes.


----------



## GBWhite (Jun 29, 2018)

cris said:


> In an arm wrestle I would think a varanid would beat any snakes.



You reckon...hahaha


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 30, 2018)

cris said:


> In an arm wrestle I would think a varanid would beat any snakes.


This is the case in every scene I've personally encountered. No doubt a hefty python would get the better of a smaller goanna every now and then but I'd back the goannas 9 times out of 10.
Nom nom nom...












Here's some footage of a goanna in action against a python on a Noosa hiking trail.

[doublepost=1530304091,1530273820][/doublepost]If you scale the arm wrestle down a few weight divisions.... even Green tree frogs will give it to snakes and win a fight. As a keeper of GTF's for more than 20 years, I can attest to them jamming anything that moves into their mouths, whether it fits or not. Truly amazing creatures to keep in captivity if you can stand the noise.


----------



## Reski amelia (Jun 30, 2018)

I've heard that bhp is able to eat adult coastal taipan, is that true ???


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 30, 2018)

Reski amelia said:


> I've heard that bhp is able to eat adult coastal taipan, is that true ???


Sure can


----------



## cris (Jul 1, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> You reckon...hahaha



Snakes do not have arms. 

Now the subject has come up, do lace monitors normally eat snakes?


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 1, 2018)

cris said:


> Snakes do not have arms.
> 
> Now the subject has come up, do lace monitors normally eat snakes?



The BHP obviously didn't need arms to win that one...lol  and yeah, Lacies and other large monitors are known for eating snakes.


----------



## cris (Jul 1, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> Lacies and other large monitors are known for eating snakes.


I know that many large monitors love to eat snakes, but I have not seen much evidence of lacies 'wanting' to eat snakes. There are some records of it happening, but it seems to be much less common than with other species.


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 1, 2018)

cris said:


> I know that many large monitors love to eat snakes, but I have not seen much evidence of lacies 'wanting' to eat snakes. There are some records of it happening, but it seems to be much less common than with other species.



Nah not really, especially in western NSW where they seem to eat plenty of Browns.


----------

